# ID these two plants?



## BHH (May 29, 2015)

Anyone know? The bees seemed to like them


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

I think the first one Ageratum, and the yellow one is as Mimulus (monkey flower) A closer view would help.


----------



## Tjsegla (Aug 3, 2013)

The first one is definitely purple ageratum. The second one is not to clear but may be yellow loosestrife. If you google the name it may be easier to identify


----------



## BHH (May 29, 2015)

Thanks yeah that looks like purple ageratum.

After some interneting I think the yellow one is partridge pea?


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Ageratum and partridge pea.


----------

